# Cash's foot



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He has something going on with it. I caught him doing an awful lot of grooming on his back foot. I looked an saw a small sore. I thought it must have been a scrape. Soaked it in salt water yesterday for him. Last night I had my husband hold him so I could inspect it better. He is kinda touchy with it. On further inspection it looks like a small cut on the bottom. On top in between the toes he has something going on to, with some swelling around the nail bed on one toe. He goes to the vet later today. Here's hoping he just needs antibiotics.

He's a sad boy, he didn't get to go run with the other dogs today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vet said whatever he stepped on whet all the way through the web between his toes and there is some infection. A shot of antibiotic's and cortisone. Some antibiotic pills and keep soaking his foot. If we don't see improvement bring him back for xrays to make sure there is not any foreign objects.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Cash! And Cash, as they say in dog obedience school,
"HEAL"!! 

Hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Feel better soon Cash!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to Cash for a quick recovery!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TR, I had a similar thing happen with Astro a few months back. I took him to the vet who said it was a cyst and would need to be removed, but needed it to heal around the nail bed before he could operate. I took him home, bought a bootie to cover it and keep it clean, put Betadine on it daily and it cleared up within a week and has not come back. (First time my Vet has got it wrong...)


----------

